

Show HN: After HackerNode, I built a free reddit client for iPhone/iPad - nodemaker
http://www.nodemesh.net/redditnode

======
tmchow
Great job! Definitely can't beat the price point :)

Feedback: 1\. Put search in the main article list instead of in the left
panel. Perhaps either a hidden search field that you expose by dragging down
(like iOS mail client) or a search button that exposes the field.

2\. The left panel looks like a junk drawer of icons. They could stand to be
organized a bit since I don't see things like Support and history as peers to
the categories.

Overall great work. I like the automatic loading as you scroll down.

~~~
nodemaker
Thanks :)

Well I was thinking I would put a search bar on the main article list as a way
to filter the main article list. But I'll definitely consider this possibility
too. And yeah you're probably right about differentiating subreddits from
Support and history. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
tmchow
You might also want to spend a couple of bucks on some icons :). It's amazing
what higher quality image assets will do to improve overall impression of an
app.

------
newman314
Awesome.

I've just gotten my first iOS device and was looking for a reddit client.

Minor request: could you make the blue configurable? I happen to find that
particular shade jarring and would love to be able to change it to something
else. Thanks much.

~~~
nodemaker
Thanks :)....Sure I will include settings for a lot of different blues in the
next update!

------
twodayslate
Why should I use this over Alien Blue?

~~~
nodemaker
Well for better user experience for now :)...I will actively add features and
get up to par with alien blue....as this is the first version/MVP I am not
quite there yet!

~~~
hilko
Could you elaborate on this? The reason I love Alien Blue is it's amazing user
experience. What makes your app better? I can't download and check for myself
right now, but would love to hear some reasons.

------
genwin
I assume it's better than the existing Reddit mobile site at m.reddit.com, but
how so?

I'd change the cursor for the buttons at top-left and top-right (on the
website, not the mobile app) to be pointer icons, rather than text editing
ones.

~~~
nodemaker
well in terms of UX its a lot smoother! And sure I need to work on the website
asap. Thanks for the feedback!

------
theevocater
The app looks great, but your site looks awful on the retina iPad! You should
really get some higher DPI icons

------
br_prashant
Try getting some points on your graphic design footprint.

